# As requested...TTF's Quick Contest



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Pick a number between 0-1000

We'll have one of our kids write a number on a sheet of paper then we'll post a picture of the number Sunday Night around 9 PM ....Closest 2 Picks win the following(2 Winners Total). Any Tie goes to the first person to post numbers.

*Ultra Soft Mrs Trout Killer*.... 1 Bag of each color... 8 Total

*KFM Jive 45* .... 1 Bag of each color... 7 Total

*Gun Dog Dummy and Little Dummy* ... Bone and Black Topwater in each size...4 Total

*Shiney Hiney Popping Rig*.... Purple/Chart and White/Glow..2 Total

**Gun Dog Flush* ... Bone and Black/Chart...2 Total

**Gun Dog Creeper* .... Chart/Silver/Chart and Mullet... 2 Total

***Note...Flush and Creeper will be available in 3-4 Weeks.

http://youtube.com/jb8607 Creeper Video





 Dummy/Flush Video


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

777


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

657


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

333


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

418


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

237


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

187 thanks for the contest


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

545


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

672


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

13


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

666


----------



## RONHENNEJR (Jul 12, 2006)

642


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

233


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

711


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

*100*

100


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

345


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

123


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

911, remember it....


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

513


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

44


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Number*

8


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

464


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

599


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

777


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Number*

5


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

999


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

434


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

888


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

567

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice looking baits. Thanks for the contest.

848

-hook


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

997


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

800


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

957


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

439


----------



## cws (Jul 7, 2011)

10


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

726


----------



## ngrow (Nov 6, 2007)

#95

Thanks


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

747


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

357


----------



## R Willis (Jun 6, 2011)

413


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

1


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

41


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

FIVE HUNDRED


----------



## Fishin'Aggie (Jan 5, 2011)

225


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

333


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

693


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

812


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

423. Thanks for the contest


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

111


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

645


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

427


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

9


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

324, thanks for a shot.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Never forget*

911


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

632


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

TTF- Great idea. (You may overload Mont's system today with this contest.)  

Thanks, Jim

Closest to the correct number with out going over that number or
Closest to the number? 


446


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

*200*

200


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

98


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

1000


----------



## Hobiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

*486*

Lets try 486.

Thanks


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

O-K O-K don't rush me now mmmmmmmmmmm my number issssssssssss,,,,,,,,,,,,331, This is an easy contest to enter!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

979


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

75


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

988


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

229


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

569


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Mar 16, 2009)

*34*

34


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

521


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

355..thx!!!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

789


----------



## CastinBig (Dec 6, 2010)

761


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

444


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

651


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

308


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

313


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

865

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

269


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

8


----------



## shill3 (Aug 12, 2011)

550


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

2


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

7


----------



## BloomKSU (Mar 7, 2011)

643


----------



## Flattys & Fattys (Dec 20, 2009)

281


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*721 thanks*


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

888


----------



## oneleggedwader (Dec 2, 2004)

*number*

772


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

How old is the kid? 901


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Let try 0

Thanks


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

128


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

13 thanks


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

9


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

58


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

*Contest*

176


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

holy **** this is gonna be hard to keep up with....

*617*


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

757


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

144


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

792


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

990


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

975


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

457:cheers:


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

1


----------



## UTfishrman (Apr 28, 2011)

369


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

489


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

867


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

815


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

*83*
Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

365


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

250


----------



## jponcik (Sep 20, 2006)

960


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

451


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

JimD said:


> TTF- Great idea. (You may overload Mont's system today with this contest.)
> 
> Thanks, Jim
> 
> ...


Just closest to the number...Thanks for playing:cheers:


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

222


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

mullethead00 said:


> How old is the kid? 901


Kids range from 9-16.....I'll just grab the one still awake or walking by:smile:


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*TTF ROCKS!*

*:shamrock:420:shamrock:*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Seventeen*

17

17

17

Thanks TTF !!


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

512


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Sep 6, 2011)

729


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

*Love those Gun Dog Dummies*

420
Thanks


----------



## MATT WAYNE (Jul 20, 2011)

*Lucky #*

437


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

905


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

69


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

888


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

999


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

168 Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## rsj7855 (Mar 29, 2011)

666


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

210


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

370


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

889


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

501


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

366


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

721


----------



## NoCatch (Feb 16, 2010)

14


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

222


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

626


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

300


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

822


----------



## Hardy776 (Aug 18, 2010)

234


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

9


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

342


----------



## ksjpm02 (Aug 20, 2007)

53


----------



## ebmarkd (May 21, 2008)

698


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

227


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

123


----------



## linwunhao (Nov 11, 2008)

*555*

555


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

227


----------



## Guyfishn (Feb 28, 2011)

627


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

616


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

127


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

427


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

89


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

630


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

447


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

322


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

518


----------



## djcook68 (Jul 29, 2010)

68


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

74


----------



## sharkcoach (Oct 6, 2005)

642


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

131


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

111


----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

281


----------



## Notimetofish1 (Jun 24, 2010)

326


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

799


----------



## DB75 (May 18, 2011)

3


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

5


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

369


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

19


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

555


----------



## Trout Tamer (Mar 31, 2005)

636


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

416


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

911 - Always remember, but since this is taken. I'll go with 830


----------



## dou427 (Dec 27, 2010)

669


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

379


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

7


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

316


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

272


----------



## Bula (Dec 15, 2006)

200


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

967


----------



## Rxblade123 (Nov 20, 2008)

164


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

769


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

377


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

123


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

191

Thanks


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

301


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

225


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

227


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

:cop: 578


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

19


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

57


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

568


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

212


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

7


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*454*_


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

382


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

823


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

710


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

921


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

355


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

444


----------



## redfish5469 (Jul 15, 2005)

332


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

7


----------



## Ben Johnson (Aug 19, 2011)

555


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

120


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

864


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

500


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

492


----------



## Matt31TXTT (Aug 1, 2011)

627


----------



## kjthedentguy (Aug 26, 2011)

870


----------



## Troutonly (Sep 1, 2011)

141


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

628


----------



## fishin don (Aug 14, 2011)

52 Fat Boy needs a break!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

846


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

673


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

383


----------



## MickyeRedFisher (Mar 10, 2006)

701... crossing my fingers... :doowapsta


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

146


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

737

Are we allowed to submit another number?


Moe


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

My daughter say's 87. So 87 it is. 
87
87
87


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

429


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

941


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

825


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

614


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Eleventy thousand


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

637


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

528 
Thanks.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

747 Thanks


----------



## 10gajimmie (Apr 28, 2010)

501


----------



## saltystephen (Jul 21, 2008)

*Bag Bites*

how about adding some of those on your bag bites, i have over 100 bags ready to trade in but there hasn't been any new items for the bag bites. But i will guess the total number of bags i have and that is 112. thanks can't wait for all the stuff to hit the shelves


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

596


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

CoastalBent said:


> Eleventy thousand


HaHaHa....666 and Eleventy thousand:an6::an6:

Banned from Contest


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

323


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

187


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

777


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

699


----------



## tiomeme (Jul 20, 2011)

889


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

510


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

800


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

717


----------



## jordenqt2003 (Sep 6, 2011)

283


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

622....I win!


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

533


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

372


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

685


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

898

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Txscbr (Jul 27, 2010)

369


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

911


----------



## srvfin (Aug 1, 2011)

#726


----------



## abvb123 (Jul 28, 2011)

888


----------



## redbull (May 5, 2006)

*contest*

7


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

51


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

787


----------



## jus_trying (Apr 25, 2011)

423


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

16


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

625


----------



## BigBurg (Sep 8, 2011)

130


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

818


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

44


----------



## masterofjinx (Dec 29, 2010)

187


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

8


----------



## DrewB25 (Nov 15, 2006)

501


----------



## rcortinas (Oct 10, 2009)

400


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

911


----------



## catchreds (Aug 12, 2011)

889


----------



## truckypop (Jun 18, 2009)

617


----------



## LSU-DotsNspots (Feb 17, 2011)

929 my daughter's birthday!!


----------



## Kayakin24/7 (May 25, 2011)

502


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

498


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

123


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

758


----------



## KWillis (May 31, 2010)

25


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

850


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

831,


----------



## FishingBoyz (Sep 6, 2011)

753


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

48


T-BONE


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

882.....Semper Fi


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

478


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

710


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

864


----------



## Chopwater89 (May 27, 2011)

581


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

*99*

99


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

514


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

775


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

978


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

999


----------



## phillip koenning (Mar 20, 2008)

837


----------



## ZCL479 (Feb 13, 2011)

445


----------



## twocan (Dec 30, 2009)

621


----------



## cobio51 (Dec 24, 2009)

747


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

10


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

911


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

881


----------



## Epik Metal Buildings & Concrete (Sep 2, 2010)

*339*

339


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

21


----------



## SPI_dargel (Sep 6, 2011)

416


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

987


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

313


----------



## luis (May 8, 2011)

911


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

793


----------



## isle of breton (Jun 16, 2011)

377


----------



## marlin021797 (Jun 1, 2008)

519

Thanks for the contest


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

646


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

*thanks for the contest*

522


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

457


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

243


----------



## aaroneaton (Sep 25, 2010)

198


----------



## TCBayStealth (Sep 8, 2011)

*best guess*

314


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

903


----------



## JPatinoJr (Jul 19, 2011)

2


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

226


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

713


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

696


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

247


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

825


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

88


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

274, hope no one else already picked it, but no way I was going through all those pages to check!


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

107


----------



## luis (May 8, 2011)

luis said:


> 911


Can I change mine to 405 to many 911 thougt of to late thanks


----------



## rdkerrville (Jan 7, 2011)

1


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

762


----------



## timngalv (Sep 1, 2011)

255


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

429


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

911


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

999


----------



## tdebo_713 (Nov 14, 2009)

121


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

50


----------



## Jer_ry (Jul 25, 2009)

632


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

210


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

146


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

*#*

420


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

56


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

755


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

911


----------



## Dillon (Aug 18, 2011)

672


----------



## KINGDOG (Mar 28, 2011)

*TTF*

354


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the posts...Contest will close between 9-10pm tonight.

TTF


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

912


----------



## texagfish (Jul 24, 2009)

2


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

Best of British luck.....420.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

5


----------



## Babygonz (Nov 21, 2007)

429


----------



## tx_catfish (Dec 18, 2005)

17


----------



## cek (Oct 22, 2010)

650


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

500


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

810 is the number....not sure who the winners are....will confirm in the morning.

Thanks....TTF

Never Forget!!!!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Thanks TTF .Another one soon please???


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

810


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Dang I had 726 don't think that is going to get it done....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

TTF, Thanks for the contest. It was a lot of fun. Keep us in mind the next time you bring something new out. That was a big win for one of the 2cool members. 

JimD


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

After searching the thread I don't think anyone picked that number. Might have to try another number.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Pick a number between 0-1000
> 
> Closest 2 Picks win


I would say that would be post #32 who guessed 800 and post #48 who guessed 812. What do I win? lol :rotfl:

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

jeff.w said:


> I would say that would be post #32 who guessed 800 and post #48 who guessed 812. What do I win? lol :rotfl:
> 
> Thanks for the contest.


Ah, didn't see that part. hwell:


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

:fireworks:fireworksWinners:

*812...Pick #48 Jdog223*

*815...Pick #106 gspmike*

Please PM for more details

Thanks!!!

TTF


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

dang, I was third with 818. Can I get some green?


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

822! so close but yet so far


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## Fishin' Frank (Jul 15, 2009)

128


----------



## W (Jul 14, 2011)

432


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

lol @ the newbs. day late and a dollar short.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

jeff.w said:


> lol @ the newbs. day late and a dollar short.


Says I gotta spread some around first.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jonbucky (Sep 10, 2011)

:an5:724


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

810 :rotfl: 

:headknock


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I am sure the winners will share with you. 


Maybe the next time he will spread the prizes out some more so more people can go fish the products and report back.


----------



## DotMan (Mar 10, 2009)

501


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

86


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

*This contest is Final....* Looks like we should have another contest...seems people still want to play LOL


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> :fireworks:fireworksWinners:
> 
> *812...Pick #48 Jdog223*
> 
> ...


Jdog223 and gspmike....Be on point....your boxes shipped out today!

Good Luck and hope you like the new products.

TTF


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

71


----------



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

238


----------



## johnnyinhouston (Mar 25, 2005)

432


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Alot of people are still trying to play...when is the next contest? Lol


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

813


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

*ATTENTION ATTENTION!*​*Ya'll are *








​*







* ​


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

jeff.w said:


> *ATTENTION ATTENTION!*​
> *Ya'll are *​
> 
> 
> ...


 i know right


----------



## hanginin (Oct 27, 2006)

7


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

23


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

seven eleven


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

911


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

ten four


----------



## Flatty Stalker (Feb 24, 2010)

666


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

eleventy seven


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

119


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

249


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

19


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

812


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I won!

NICE

;-)


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess some people will never know it's over. Lol


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

218


----------

